# 38 Special Loads in 357 case?



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Let's see, it's ok to load .44 Special loads in a .44 Magnum case. Is it also ok to put .38 Special loads in a .357 case? Thanks in advance


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd say yes but if you are using something like Bulls Eye you will have a lot of empty case for the powder to rattle around in. That might cause some issues.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not just use .38 Special cases?
They'll work just fine in .357 Magnum chambers.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Why not just use .38 Special cases?
> They'll work just fine in .357 Magnum chambers.


I'm thinking it could be a question of adjusting dies in say a Lee Pro 1000 or something of that sort. Once you got it dialed in ya sure hate to F with it.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Steve M1911A1,

The .38 Special cases leave a ring in the cylinder of the .357 revolvers.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The_Vigilante said:


> Steve M1911A1,
> 
> The .38 Special cases leave a ring in the cylinder of the .357 revolvers.


Been there, Done that! Lots of scrubbing :smt022. Like I was saying earlier if you use a powder that takes up some space in the case it should work dandy.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Have been thinking of using Unique or even Trailboss if there is a load for .38 Special using it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I do it routinely. My powder of choice is Vihtavuori N340.

I don't like the ring around the collar either. :numbchuck:


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I do not consider it "OK" to use very light loads in alternate cases as a matter of course. Stick strictly to the minimum and maximum loads that you find in the manuals for each caliber. If you find a crossover in loads between calibers, in the proper brass, then you can load a light load in a 357; if the manual allows it. 

Ballistics is too complex and the consequences too severe to simply play with powders and pressures to see what happens. High pressures can possibly be generated in loads that might be antithetical to our intuitive reasonings. Careful use of the established manuals must be your absolute authority for the sake of safety.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*....if you are looking for recued loading data*



The_Vigilante said:


> Let's see, it's ok to load .44 Special loads in a .44 Magnum case. Is it also ok to put .38 Special loads in a .357 case? Thanks in advance


As stated earllier.... No.

Too many variables here to suggest you simply 'do something' as a formula, rule of thumb etc...

If you are looking for reduced target loads, and who isnt as shooting full-house all the time is impressive but really takes it's toll on your guns, and all you have is .357m cases:

Find a high-volume (CC's) START load from your data-sheet, reduce it by weight10% and use the same weight or lighter bullet. Slowish powders should only be reduced a max of 20% of MAX load. Faster powders can be reduced a bit more, to a degree.

Select a powder that best fills the case.

Only use Magnum primers when the recipe calls for it.

Never substitute a heavier bullet for a lighter one.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Some manuals list "Cowboy Loads" for .357 cases. If you wish light loads in Magnum cases you might search out this type data. The big fear when using light loads is that to much powder will be exposed to the flame front and therefore all burn at once resulting in high peak pressures.

Some powders are designed to resist this problem better than others.

Look through load charts and find a powder that yields low velocities for a given bullet weight when using the low end of the charge range.

I believe Titegroup is a powder which allows low velocity .357 loads. Check the charts and stay safe


----------

